

How Western media would cover Baltimore if it happened elsewhere - abhi_kr
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2015/04/30/how-western-media-would-cover-baltimore-if-it-happened-elsewhere/

======
howeyc
So... basically a bunch of talking points, and no real in depth analysis of
what exactly is going on. How is that different from what we are getting now?

This is what 24 hour news cycle and constant new published articles has lead
to. News organizations giving us something new for the next 15 minutes every 5
minutes.

That Vice show on HBO seems like the right direction to me. Does anyone know
of an organization that does news similar to Vice?

Maybe I should just abandon the news altogether.

[http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Par...](http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Part1_TEXT.pdf)

~~~
jozan
Delayed Gratification comes to my mind but it's a printed magazine.

[http://www.slow-journalism.com/](http://www.slow-journalism.com/)

